# First and Second Drum



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Thursday, this is the first drum I've ever caught. Taped at 43". Sorry the pic is awful, I was by myself.









Saturday, caught my second drum. Taped at 42". This time I had help with the picture!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats, nice fish!


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!
Did you catch him around here, or down south (Wilmington)?:fishing:


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I caught him in Wilmington.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

nice fish Justin!! I just got my first one last night. What a rush!!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

You fishing with Jason?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I see your from Wilmington,,,was that a local catch or one from Hattie


----------



## jabber (Oct 28, 2008)

cool doin it by yourself


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice fish man! Just brought my surf gear back so now its on!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

justinstewart said:


> I caught him in Wilmington.


Great....

Pay attention all you Hattie guys,,,they can be had further south, ie the Fort, ie the North End.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fireline20 said:


> Great....
> 
> Pay attention all you Hattie guys,,,they can be had further south, ie the Fort, ie the North End.


 Already know that,just too far to travel when you can get'm here.. 

PS Nice fish,and definatly an addaboy for doing it on your own...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice fish, Congrats!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

way to go, 2 paper fish in 2 days... you're on fire...


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gratz man! Very nice fish there, one heck of a fight huh?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Nice work buddy!


----------



## Rattletrap (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish! Congrats!!


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

YO WAZZUP Justin it's Thomas from Oak Island. Me and Brandon have been catching some small ones, that second one is HUGE! Nice fish man, good job!


----------

